# ماكينة تصنع لنفسها الكود الخاص بالتصميم



## h_s0404 (13 مايو 2012)




----------



## ksmksam (13 مايو 2012)

هذا اسمه scanning مش ماكنه بتصنع الكود يوج د هناك عدت انواع سكانر منها ويصور القطعه بحيث يمكن حفظها واستعمالها مع الارتكام كما انه بامكانك صناعته واستخدامها مع mach3


----------



## h_s0404 (14 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح واتمنا اذا كان لديك مزيد من الشرح بخصوص هذة التقنية المتطورة وهذا هو المقصود من وضع الفيدو حيث انا لم اجد من يتكلم على شيىء مثل هذا من قبل

مرة اخرى اطلب منك بعض المعلومات عن هذة التقنية ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## NewVHD (14 مايو 2012)

أخي الكريم, هذه عملية Digitizing و الهدف منها إعادة تصنيع نموذج (Model) موجود ضمن ما يُعرف بالهندسة العكسيَّة (Reverse Engineering).

هذا النوع من عمليات الـ Digitizing يُصَنَّف ضمن فئة الميكانيكي, و هناك الضوئي و الليزري و المغناطيسي و الصوتي ... و كل نوع من هذه الأنواع يستخدم ظاهرة فيزيائيَّة معينة لحساب أبعاد الأجسام وإعادة إدخالها إلى الحاسب كنموضج CAD يمكن استخدامة في التصميم.

الألات التي تعتمد مبدأ التماس الميكانيكي للحصول على إحداثيات نقطة التلامس و تمرير هذه الإحداثيات إلى الحاسب تُسَمَّى CMM وهي مشتقة من (Coordinates Measuring Machine) وأظن أنَّ هذه منها (لم أتمكن من فتح الفيديو).

أنا درست الماجستير بهذا الموضوع, وأحب أن اساعد فيه, فإذا كان لديك سؤال معين أسأل و أرجو أن اتمكن من الإجابة.
​


----------



## sabry.abdlla (25 مايو 2012)

شكرا على الفيديو الرائع 

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------

